# Fog lights not working?



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

New 2005 gto owner here, got it about 3 weeks ago and i noticed my fog lights down in front dont turn on at all. I wanted to ask if there is a setting or something in a menu before i look into wire conections and bulbs. thanks


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Did you try pulling the headlight knob?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

From the manual:


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

If you turned them on and they are not working try the relay under the hood in the fuse box.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

pcviper13 said:


> If you turned them on and they are not working try the relay under the hood in the fuse box.


One of my fog lights doesnt work. It has to be the bulb not the relay right?


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

If it's just one light that's out, then yeah, it's likely the bulb.


----------

